# Ref Mat



## indeng (Oct 26, 2010)

There used to be a statement in the candidate agreement saying "No books geered at solving engineering problems" could be used, and gave an example of a few...

I don't see that statement anywhere, and in fact now it just says notes can be brought into the exam, but it has to be in a 3ring binder.

im taking the SE2, can i just bring all my notes, bound?


----------



## indeng (Oct 26, 2010)

well.... scratch that, i guess its stated in the idfpr, which is different then what NCEES just sent me.


----------



## indeng (Oct 26, 2010)

Acually....

The the following references are NOT permitted...

"unbound notes"

does this mean that "bound notes" are permitted...


----------



## dastuff (Oct 26, 2010)

indeng said:


> Acually....
> 
> The the following references are NOT permitted...
> 
> ...


Yes, you may bring in bound notes (at least in CA)... Unbound notes are not allowed to prevent people from passing papers back and forth (cheating).


----------



## indeng (Oct 26, 2010)

Even for the SE2, in your state at least?


----------



## speedyox (Oct 26, 2010)

indeng said:


> Acually....
> 
> The the following references are NOT permitted...
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned idfpr I'll assume you're in IL.

I don't know about the SE2, but for the PE, IL won't let us use ANY notes, bound or not. All references must be copyrighted and bound by the publisher. I don't know what the motivation is and it seems terribly unfair, but as far as I can tell, it's the truth.


----------



## indeng (Oct 26, 2010)

speedyox said:


> indeng said:
> 
> 
> > Acually....
> ...


thanks for the input!

under IDFPR, it says "unbound notes", but then later says all books must be copyrighted...


----------



## menstrom (Dec 22, 2010)

indeng said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> > indeng said:
> ...


I had a binder of notes taken from me during the SE II in October. I used the same one the day before during the SE I without any problems. At the lunch break of the SE II, I got rid of all references that weren't codes specifically listed as reference materials by NCEES because I was afraid of getting kicked out.

Long story short, taking the exam in Illinois sucks.


----------

